

Vloggo launches! Feedback? - kurtvarner

Hey Guys,<p>I just launched my startup, Vloggo, last week. Vloggo is your life through video. It allows you to share and interact through 60-second videos called vlogs. A vlog can be posted via the iPhone app, webcam recording, or by traditional uploading. All vlogs are organized into one simple timeline so it's quick and easy to experience what's happening in your friends' daily lives.<p>I'm looking for any feedback or advice you can give me. I've implemented the video player on the timeline in a really unique way, so it's a creative and fresh way to watch video. Let me know what you think! Many thanks!<p>URL: http://vloggo.com<p>iPhone app: bit.ly/vloggoapp<p>My profile: http://vloggo.com/members/kurt
======
maxdemarzi
Alter that play button to be transparent, or resize it to half/quarter of its
current size and move it to the bottom right corner.

It makes the video preview image completely useless.

------
Shabby_Chic
would like to see better privacy setting info and options

~~~
kurtvarner
you can make your profile private where people must request to follow you. do
you think more options are necessary?

